# échange batterie ???



## lexspidey (20 Mai 2005)

Voilà je me pause des questions, j'ai depuis peu de temps un ibook dont la batterie fonctionne parfaitement, pas de problème de chauffe, rien. Mais voilà elle est concerner par le programme de retour de batterie. 

En fait je me demande quoi faire, en demander une neuve qui fera peut être elle aussi l'objet d'un retour dans quelques mois ou bien garder sagement ma batterie en me disant qu'elles ne doivent pas toutes être deffectueuse ses batteries...

Je sais je me créer des problèmes alors qu'il n'y a pas de raison mais bon on se refait pas, par contre j'aimerai bien votre avis si vous avez 5 min à perdre alors je vous écoute...

merci


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2005)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je me pause des questions, j'ai depuis peu de temps un ibook dont la batterie fonctionne parfaitement, pas de problème de chauffe, rien. Mais voilà elle est concerner par le programme de retour de batterie.
> 
> En fait je me demande quoi faire, en demander une neuve qui fera peut être elle aussi l'objet d'un retour dans quelques mois ou bien garder sagement ma batterie en me disant qu'elles ne doivent pas toutes être deffectueuse ses batteries...
> 
> ...




bof, c'est gratuit, si c'est pour etre emmerde dans deux mois, autant la changer tout de suite...
a ta place je renverrais ma batterie...


----------



## Nobody (20 Mai 2005)

Ma batterie est concernée par l'échange mais le lien fournit dans l'article ne parvient pas à ouvrir la fenêtre.
D'où question: comment faire pour échanger sa batterie? Qui doit-on contacter?

Aidez-moi, j'ai si peur. 

Edit: c'est bon, le lien fonctionne à nouveau. Suffisait que je le signale dans ce forum pour qu'ils le réparent.
Ah, les braves gens!


----------



## chupastar (20 Mai 2005)

Excusez moi, mais il est marqué où le numéro de série?

En tout cas, pour les personnes concernées, les batteries ça s'use vite, alors si vous pouvez en avoir une neuve n'hésitez pas!


----------



## Nobody (20 Mai 2005)

Sous le code-barres de la batterie. Tu retires la batterie, tu la retournes, tu la euh.. non, tu fais rien, tu regardes sous sa... euh non, sous son code-barres et tu lis le numéro de série.



Suis le lien donné par l'article de MacG, tu auras tous les renseignements désirés.


----------



## chupastar (21 Mai 2005)

Merci!

Alors ma batterie n'est pas concernée!


----------



## Freelancer (21 Mai 2005)

dans la famille "© bordé de nouilles" je voudrais le fils : j'amène mon iPod demain au SAV pour un gros problème de batterie et en plus la batterie de mon iBook fait partie du programme d'échange. AAARRGGHH. En plus, selon le site web, les numéros de série de l'ibook et de la batterie n'existent pas. (et j'ai verifié, reverifié et sur-verifié, je n'ai pas fait d'erreur). re-AAARRRGGHHH


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dans la famille "© bordé de nouilles" je voudrais le fils : j'amène mon iPod demain au SAV pour un gros problème de batterie et en plus la batterie de mon iBook fait partie du programme d'échange. AAARRGGHH. En plus, selon le site web, les numéros de série de l'ibook et de la batterie n'existent pas. (et j'ai verifié, reverifié et sur-verifié, je n'ai pas fait d'erreur). re-AAARRRGGHHH




ben c'est con...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dans la famille "© bordé de nouilles" je voudrais le fils : j'amène mon iPod demain au SAV pour un gros problème de batterie et en plus la batterie de mon iBook fait partie du programme d'échange. AAARRGGHH. En plus, selon le site web, les numéros de série de l'ibook et de la batterie n'existent pas. (et j'ai verifié, reverifié et sur-verifié, je n'ai pas fait d'erreur). re-AAARRRGGHHH




le SAV des ipod ce passe ici et pour la batterie contact Apple car le document indique clairement que les centres de maintenance agrée Apple ne s'occupe pas de la batterie


----------



## eric_olivier (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ma batterie est concernée par ce rappel. (je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de surchauffe)
J'aurais cependant deux questions : 
- Combien de temps dure une telle campagne de rappel ? Les personnes concernées reçoivent-elles un courrier ? (comme lors d'un rappel d'un constructeur automobile)
- Que se passe-t-il si le client "oublie" de renvoyer la batterie "défectueuse" ? Facturation forfaitaire d'une batterie ?


Merci !


----------



## Tox (21 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> la batterie de mon iBook fait partie du programme d'échange. AAARRGGHH. En plus, selon le site web, les numéros de série de l'ibook et de la batterie n'existent pas. (et j'ai verifié, reverifié et sur-verifié, je n'ai pas fait d'erreur). re-AAARRRGGHHH


Le site Apple m'a fait le même coup : aucun numéro de série ne correspondait. Puis à la nième tentative, tout était ok, pour obtenir finalement que rien ne correspondait...

Bref, je suis allé me coucher et ce matin sur mon mail, un message d'Apple (en français approximatif) me disant qu'ils allaient faire le nécessaire pour ma batterie : "Votre demande de batterie de sera traitée sous peu. Apple vous livrera une batterie dés que possible aprés réception de votre demande de remplacement. Le temps de livraison peut varier en fonction de la disponibilité de la batterie."

Donc "wait & see"...


----------



## jo_6466 (21 Mai 2005)

eric_olivier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma batterie est concernée par ce rappel. (je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de surchauffe)
> J'aurais cependant deux questions :
> ...


Même question .... que se passe-t-il si on ne renvoie pas la batterie "défectueuse" ou si on tarde trop!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (21 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le SAV des ipod ce passe ici et pour la batterie contact Apple car le document indique clairement que les centres de maintenance agrée Apple ne s'occupe pas de la batterie



Merci beaucoup.  je viens de recevoir l'email de confirmation pour le po-pod. et pour la batterie de l'ibook, je vais retenter ma chance


----------



## Piewhy (21 Mai 2005)

ma batterie est une A1078 mais le numero de série n'est pas compris dans ceux cités par apple comme étant problematiques, je suppose que je dois pas m'inquieter...


----------



## Freelancer (21 Mai 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Le site Apple m'a fait le même coup : aucun numéro de série ne correspondait. Puis à la nième tentative, tout était ok, pour obtenir finalement que rien ne correspondait...
> 
> Bref, je suis allé me coucher et ce matin sur mon mail, un message d'Apple (en français approximatif) me disant qu'ils allaient faire le nécessaire pour ma batterie : "Votre demande de batterie de sera traitée sous peu. Apple vous livrera une batterie dés que possible aprés réception de votre demande de remplacement. Le temps de livraison peut varier en fonction de la disponibilité de la batterie."
> 
> Donc "wait & see"...



Après quelques tentatives, j'ai également reçu mon mail de confirmation de la part d'apple. soulagé vu que je n'ai pas trop envie d'organiser un barbecue géant dans mon appart


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mai 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> ma batterie est une A1078 mais le numero de série n'est pas compris dans ceux cités par apple comme étant problematiques, je suppose que je dois pas m'inquieter...



non il faut que le modele ET le numero de serie correspondent...


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Même question .... que se passe-t-il si on ne renvoie pas la batterie "défectueuse" ou si on tarde trop!!!!


Bizzare pas de réponse ... à croire que personne n'a acheté des portables Apple ou que personne "n'a oublié" de renvoyer la batterie déffectueuse   :love:   :love:


----------



## Sim le pirate (22 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bizzare pas de réponse ... à croire que personne n'a acheté des portables Apple ou que personne "n'a oublié" de renvoyer la batterie déffectueuse :love:   :love:



Apple m'a envoyé une batterie de remplacement (la premiere avait un problème) 
et ils ont demandé le n° de ma carte visa afin de facturer la batterie si je ne
rendais pas l'ancienne!!

c'est peut être la même technique pour les échanges de batterie?


----------



## jo_6466 (22 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Apple m'a envoyé une batterie de remplacement (la premiere avait un problème)
> et ils ont demandé le n° de ma carte visa afin de facturer la batterie si je ne
> rendais pas l'ancienne!!
> 
> c'est peut être la même technique pour les échanges de batterie?


Et si tu n'as pas de carte bleue tu fais comment? ..  :love: 
J'attends ma confirmation et je vous raconterai la suite ...

Merci Sim pour ton renseignement


----------



## Nobody (22 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bizzare pas de réponse ... à croire que personne n'a acheté des portables Apple ou que personne "n'a oublié" de renvoyer la batterie déffectueuse :love: :love:


 
Ca dépend peut-être du prix de la pièce défectueuse car lors de l'échange de mon clavier d'iBook défectueux, on m'a dit au téléphone que je n'avais pas besoin de rendre mon mauvais clavier. Et pourtant, mon interlocuteur pensait tout d'abord que je devrais le renvoyer. J'ai eu l'impression que l'obligation de retour est inscrit sur la fiche produit informatique qu'ils consultent lors de l'enregistrement de la demande.

De plus, du fait qu'il s'agisse d'un programme d'échange, ils doivent peut-être être dans la possibilité de "prouver" ces échanges pour une raison ou pour une autre et que cette "preuve" consiste à récupérer les éléments défectueux échangés et donc ici les batteries.


----------



## Lordwizard (23 Mai 2005)

Ce serait sympa d'avoir un titre un peu plus explicite, et peut-être une punaise, car le sujet me semble d'importance et touche pas mal de gens on dirait!! Merci d'avance Macinside  


Sinon pour moi, mon portable est elligible mais le numéro de série de la batterie qui commence par 3K50 ne passe pas!

Or le site d'Apple n'est pas extremement clair... Pour les PB, la série défectueuse est la série 3X5... avec X comme lettre ou X = A,B,C,D etc...

Si une personne touché, peut me preciser ce petit flou, ce serait sympa et dissiperai mes doutes!
Merci


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> (...) Merci d'avance Macinside
> 
> (...)



 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Or le site d'Apple n'est pas extremement clair... Pour les PB, la série défectueuse est la série 3X5... avec X comme lettre ou X = A,B,C,D etc...


Non, X c'est bien la lettre qui doit apparaitre, c'est pas une variable qui peut être remplacé par une lettre quelconque de l'alphabet.

Comme on peut le voir sur cette image.

@+
iota


----------



## Lordwizard (24 Mai 2005)

Ok merci !!!

Je pensais pareil mais qq personnes avaient reussi a semer le doute...

Quand à la punaise, maintenant que je ne suis pas concerné    :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Mai 2005)

Hullo,

J'ai "commandé" ma batterie de remplacement le jour de l'annonce et a priori elle m'a été livrée ce matin.  Je la changerai donc ce soir.

En tout cas... chapeau à Apple pour avoir été si rapide!   

A.


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai "commandé" ma batterie de remplacement le jour de l'annonce et a priori elle m'a été livrée ce matin. Je la changerai donc ce soir.


Tu as eu un numéro de suivi TNT ou un truc du genre ?

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse...

@+
iota


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Tu as eu un numéro de suivi TNT ou un truc du genre ?
> ...




Non, j'ai eu un mail de ma mère me disant que j'ai reçu un paquet d'Apple et comme la seule chose que j'attende d'Apple est cette batterie...   

Désolé.

A.


----------



## iota (24 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai eu un mail de ma mère me disant que j'ai reçu un paquet d'Apple et comme la seule chose que j'attende d'Apple est cette batterie...


Va falloir que j'apprenne à ma mère à envoyer un email moi... 

Merci pour la réponse 

@+
iota


----------



## Nobody (24 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'ai eu un mail de ma mère me disant que j'ai reçu un paquet d'Apple


 
Ah d'accord. 

Bon, alors j'attends un mail de ta mère.


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord.
> 
> Bon, alors j'attends un mail de ta mère.




Ce n'est pas le bar ici...


----------



## Cricri (24 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> J'ai "commandé" ma batterie de remplacement le jour de l'annonce et a priori elle m'a été livrée ce matin.  Je la changerai donc ce soir.
> 
> ...



Commandée Samedi, reçue ce matin !


----------



## njx (24 Mai 2005)

Hi, c'est quel livreur qui vous a livré ? Car j'ai eu une carte d'ups qui dit qu'il sont passé a 13h et que je n'étais pas là (ce qui etait le cas) !


----------



## YDKJPhilly (24 Mai 2005)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Hi, c'est quel livreur qui vous a livré ? Car j'ai eu une carte d'ups qui dit qu'il sont passé a 13h et que je n'étais pas là (ce qui etait le cas) !



+1. C'est bien UPS qui est chargé des envois et pas TNT


----------



## Sarga (24 Mai 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Commandée Samedi, reçue ce matin !



Pareil, j'suis sur le cul.
Bon maintenant déchargage de l'ancienne batterie, je regrette de pas avoir un PC, ca serait déjà fini (ho oui je suis vil  )


----------



## eludunet (24 Mai 2005)

salut a tous
moi qui suit en ce moment en allemagne j'ai inscrit sur le site d'apple mon adresse allemande
ce matin un livreur d'ups . 
J'ai dechargé l'ancienne batterie et demain un autre livreur vient pour prendre le paquet et le renvoyé chez apple!


----------



## Freelancer (24 Mai 2005)

tout pareil. bon, je peux pas bouler le sav d'apple mais là, chapeau  j'ai fait la demande samedi après midi, et aujourd'hui, petit appel d'UPS pour definir l'heure de livraison demain ("bien sur, on vous livre demain sur votre lieu de travail sans probleme". merci ups). quelle réactivité. ça devait faire longtemps qu'on n'avait pas dit du bien du sav d'apple sur un forum mac...   j'espère que celà fonctionne aussi bien pour les iPod...


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Mai 2005)

Rien de nouveau, mais c'est bien ups qui est passé par chez moi.

A.


----------



## zaladin (24 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> dans la famille "© bordé de nouilles" je voudrais le fils : j'amène mon iPod demain au SAV pour un gros problème de batterie et en plus la batterie de mon iBook fait partie du programme d'échange. AAARRGGHH. En plus, selon le site web, les numéros de série de l'ibook et de la batterie n'existent pas. (et j'ai verifié, reverifié et sur-verifié, je n'ai pas fait d'erreur). re-AAARRRGGHHH


 Tu es bien sûr que tu as des macs ? tu les aurais pas acheté en Thaïlande ou en Chine ?


----------



## Cricri (24 Mai 2005)

Et pour la question précédemment posée :



> Si j'arnaque APPLE en ne rendant pas la batterie, est-ce que j'aurais droit à la visite d'un huissier ?


----------



## mattthieu (25 Mai 2005)

pareil, j'ai rempli le formulaire dimanche, je viens de recevoir la batterie ce matin via UPS (en belgique). chapeau apple

sinon, je doute qu'ils envoient un huissier pour récupérer une simple batterie qu'ils vont détruire, ils poursuivront sans doute pas, mais la garantie de l'ibook est annulée ou un truc du genre je suppose...


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2005)

Hullo,

Donc j'ai bien reçu ma batterie, j'ai vidé celle que j'avais, j'ai vidé celle que j'ai reçue et l'ai rechargée. 
Et là chtite déception: Comment ça que 3h30 d'autonomie avec "longétivité maximale" dans les préférences.

Y sont où mes 4 heures????

A.


----------



## mattthieu (25 Mai 2005)

c'est sûr, avant de renvoyer l'ancienne, vérifier que la nouvelle est parfaite.


mais je pense qu'il faut attendre quelques cycles avant d'atteindre l'autonomie maximale


----------



## njx (25 Mai 2005)

Fallait pas d'abord recharger la nouvelle avant de la decharger ?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2005)

Gx9 a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas d'abord recharger la nouvelle avant de la decharger ?



Ben non elle était en partie chargée.  Donc la vider pour la recharger.

A.


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2005)

Non, il fallait la chrger complétement avant de la déchargée...


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non, il fallait la chrger complétement avant de la déchargée...


 
Pardon???  

Flûte...

Euuuh c'est grave docteur si je le fais un peu plus tard?

A.


----------



## eric_olivier (25 Mai 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de la durée de validité pour ce genre de changement ?

En d'autres termes, est-il possible de "prolonger" un peu la durée de vie de ma batterie actuelle, qui n'a jamais chauffé plus qu'une autre, avant de demander la nouvelle ?

Qu'en est-il des clients ne fréquentant ni les forums ni le site apple ?   Sont-ils prévenus par courrier ?


----------



## chagregel (25 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pardon???
> 
> Flûte...
> 
> ...




NOn je crois pas que cela soit très grâve, pitetre qu'après 2-3 cycles tu auras retrouvé une autonomie  



			
				eric_olivier a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de la durée de validité pour ce genre de changement ?
> 
> En d'autres termes, est-il possible de "prolonger" un peu la durée de vie de ma batterie actuelle, qui n'a jamais chauffé plus qu'une autre, avant de demander la nouvelle ?
> 
> Qu'en est-il des clients ne fréquentant ni les forums ni le site apple ?   Sont-ils prévenus par courrier ?



Je l'ai aussi lu dans Metro, le journal gratuit... Je pense qu'Apple fait les choses comme il faut.

La validitée doit être inscrite sur le site, si ce n'est pas le cas, ils préviendrons genre "il ne vous rete que X jours avant la fin de l'offre..."


----------



## sCRiTCh (25 Mai 2005)

je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de limites concernant ce genre de chose.

A partir du moment où Apple livre du matériel défectueux, il doit le faire remplacer ! (au pire la limite est p'tet de 10 ans de prescription mais bon la batterie là...lol).

Non franchement, ils engagent là leur sérieux et leur crédibilité donc vaudrait mieux pour eux qu'ils préviennent tout le monde et qu'ils acceptent des batteries assez longtemps.
Et pi c un peu comme les rappels de voiture avec un cable de frein défecteux par exemple (ou un régulateur de vitesse....lol) si la personne se tue avec, c la responsabilité du fabricant. Là dans l'absolu on pourrait imaginer un powerbook qui crame....et fout le feu à la maison ! Ca fait une mauvaise pub.


Pour ma part, je suis censé recevoir mon powerbook demain...j'espère que y'aura pas de soucis, j'enragerais un peu de devoir immédiatement renvoyer la batterie et ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mai 2005)

Reçu très rapidement une nouvelle batterie pour mon PB12" ... bravo à Apple     
Dans le colis une lettre :
- proposant d'appeler la société de transport pour venir enlever la batterie défectueuse en nous demandant de lui signaler que les frais seront payés par Apple
- ne mentionnant nulle part que ce renvoi est obligatoire
- ne mentionnant nulle part une date maximale de renvoi de la baterie

 Reste donc un doute ....  digne d'Hamlet  ... rentrer ou ne pas rentrer?


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2005)

Je devrais recevoir la mienne aujourd'hui... Je suis curieux de voir comment le courrier sera formulé pour la Suisse.


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Mai 2005)

Hullo,

Question... vous l'avez trouvé dans votre colis le numéro d'ups ou vous avez dû le chercher sur le net? 

A.


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Reçu très rapidement une nouvelle batterie pour mon PB12" ... bravo à Apple
> Dans le colis une lettre :
> - proposant d'appeler la société de transport pour venir enlever la batterie défectueuse en nous demandant de lui signaler que les frais seront payés par Apple
> - ne mentionnant nulle part que ce renvoi est obligatoire
> ...




Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'avoir une deuxième batterie à l'oeil mais l'idée de foutre le feu chez moi m'enchante pas des masses


----------



## Tox (26 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Reçu très rapidement une nouvelle batterie pour mon PB12" ... bravo à Apple
> Dans le colis une lettre :
> - proposant d'appeler la société de transport pour venir enlever la batterie défectueuse en nous demandant de lui signaler que les frais seront payés par Apple
> - ne mentionnant nulle part que ce renvoi est obligatoire
> ...


Je viens de recevoir la batterie et je fais exactement les mêmes constatations que toi... Du coup, je connais le même cruel dilemme.


----------



## eric_olivier (26 Mai 2005)

sCRiTCh a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de limites concernant ce genre de chose.
> 
> Non franchement, ils engagent là leur sérieux et leur crédibilité donc vaudrait mieux pour eux qu'ils préviennent tout le monde et qu'ils acceptent des batteries assez longtemps.
> Et pi c un peu comme les rappels de voiture avec un cable de frein défecteux par exemple (ou un régulateur de vitesse....lol) si la personne se tue avec, c la responsabilité du fabricant.



Entièrement d'accord, sauf que là je trouve qu'il y a comme un "problème".
S'il s'agit vraiment d'un gros risque (incendie lié à une surchauffe...), je trouve que chaque propriétaire devrait être prévenu par courier (recommandé).

Pour l'automobile, 3 solutions : 
- défaut mineur, corrigé lors d'une visite en atelier, sans même que le client soit au courant.
- défaut un peu plus génant : lettre simple prévenant le client.
- défaut majeur, engageant la sécurité ou la vie de personnes, lettre recommandée avec A.R, dégageant ainsi toute responsabilité du constructeur en cas de problème ultérieur.

Dans le cas présent, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre le fait qu'il faille fréquenter les forums ou le site d'Apple pour être informé.
Puisqu'Apple connait les dates de fabrication des produits risquant de poser problème, il ne serait pas si difficile que ça de prévenir chacun s'il s'agit vraiment d'un défauy important....

Enfin c'est mon avis, ça n'engage que moi.


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				eric_olivier a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord, sauf que là je trouve qu'il y a comme un "problème".
> S'il s'agit vraiment d'un gros risque (incendie lié à une surchauffe...), je trouve que chaque propriétaire devrait être prévenu par courier (recommandé).


J'ai quand même un certain doute sur le fait qu'apple possède l'adresse de toutes les personnes ayant achetées un Mac...
Ne serait-ce que les personnes qui on achetées un Mac dans une fnac ou consort et qui ne l'ont pas enregistré sur le site d'apple.



			
				eric_olivier a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas présent, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre le fait qu'il faille fréquenter les forums ou le site d'Apple pour être informé.


Cette info a été relayée par des sites d'actualités (Yahoo par exemple) et est parue dans le journal 20 minutes (et d'autres sûrement)...

@+
iota


----------



## petou (26 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
ne pensez vous pas que le fait d'avoir reçu une batterie "neuve" ou reconditionné par Apple, engage la responsabilté du client.
C.A.D. : Si aprés avoir reçu la batterie, on ne renvoie pas la defectueuse, tout incident ulterieur, mettant en cause la batterie ou une quelconque surchauffe, ne sera peut-être pas pris en compte par Apple Care.
Et donc à nos frais.


----------



## eric_olivier (26 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quand même un certain doute sur le fait qu'apple possède l'adresse de toutes les personnes ayant achetées un Mac...
> Ne serait-ce que les personnes qui on achetées un Mac dans une fnac ou consort et qui ne l'ont pas enregistré sur le site d'apple.


 
Effectivement.... autant pour moi.


----------



## Titov (26 Mai 2005)

Voilà ce qui est indiqué sur la notice qu'on reçoit avec la nouvelle batterie :

Etape 1 - Déchargez la batterie à retourner - Pour connaître le niveau de charge de la batterie à retourner, appuyez sur le bouton de la batterie et comptez les diodes allumées. - Insérez la batterie dans votre Power Book/iBook, déconnectez l'adaptateur secteur et allumez la machine. - Dans le menu pomme, ouvrez "Préférences Système et sélectionnez "Economiseur d'énergie". Dans le menu "Optimisation des réglages', sélectionnez 'Performance optimale. - Laissez votre machine fonctionner sur la batterie jusqu'à ce que l'ordinateur entre en veille. Cela prendra environ quatre heures ou moins selon le niveau de charge de votre batterie.

Astuces pour une décharge plus rapide: Lancez et laissez fonctionner un DVD, un CD audio via iTunes (avec le Visualiseur actif), ou le jeu d'échecs (configuré sur le mode "Computer vs Computer").

Important Vérifiez que vous ayez correctement déconnecté l'alimentation avant de décharger votre batterie actuelle. Ne laissez pas votre Power Book/iBook sans surveillance lors du déchargement de la batterie.

Etape 2 - Emballez la batterie à retourner dans cette boîte de retour
- Merci de bien vouloir suivre les instructions jointes.

Etape 3 - Appelez le transporteur pour l'enlèvement - Merci de bien vouloir suivre les instructions jointes. Demandez au transporteur de facturer Apple pour les frais de transport.

Mon Ibook joue dans un coin aux échecs...


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Eh mince ma batterie a un numéro de série qui correspond. Malheureusement j'ai acheté mon ibook à la fnac, comment je fais ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2005)

ben tu remplis le formulaire


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Merci je le fais de suite


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Voilà c'est fait. Ouf ! En tout cas le service Apple d'enfer !


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Mai 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> ne pensez vous pas que le fait d'avoir reçu une batterie "neuve" ou reconditionné par Apple, engage la responsabilté du client.
> C.A.D. : Si aprés avoir reçu la batterie, on ne renvoie pas la defectueuse, tout incident ulterieur, mettant en cause la batterie ou une quelconque surchauffe, ne sera peut-être pas pris en compte par Apple Care.
> Et donc à nos frais.


Si tel était le cas une simple phrase aurait suffit "La batterie doit être retournée sous peine de perte de la garantie" mais il n'en est rien
Mon sentiment est qi'Apple veut simplement nous rendre service en nous aidant à nous débarasser "écologiquement" de cette batterie plutôt que de nous obliger à la jeter nous-même à la poubelle ... ce qui est vraiment affreux pour la nature.
Ce serait en plus un beau coup de pub car on en retiendra "Apple est une maison sérieuse qui veille à l'environnement bien qu'elle soit à la base de cette pollution"
Je ne peux pas croire qu'Apple puisse retirer un profit du recyclage de ces matériaux quand on voit les frais de transport occasionnés
Je dirai plutôt : une batterie récupérée = une future batterie en plus de vendue ... un argument justifiant pleinement l'incitation à la restitution
Il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'en amérique le moindre accident conduit à des frais de justice et dédommagements colossaux .. ceci pourrait donc expliquer cela!


----------



## Zheng He (26 Mai 2005)

Eh je viens de recevoir l'email de confirmation !
Par contre en enlevant la batterie ça fait un gros trou dessous. Pas terrible.
Enfin bon c'est provisoire.


----------



## Undercat (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai moi aussi fait parti du programme de changement de batterie et il faut noter que dans le paquet est fourni la doc "applecare" (pourtant je ne l'ai pas souscrite) qui stipule :

"Si vous ne renvoyez pas cette piece defectueuse a Apple dans les 10 jous ouvrés qui suivent, cette piece vous sera facturee. Si vous retournez la piece defectueuse dans les 10 a 20 jours le montant vous sera remboursé moins les frais de stockage", etc, etc...

Donc renvoyer ou pas, la question est toujours posée...


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,


Je me demande si je n'aurai pas perdu un papier dans la boîte.  
Donc pour le renvoi, je mets la batterie dans la boîte, la scotche, colle l'étiquette ups, appelle ups (dont je n'ai pas trouvé le numéro dans les papiers fournis, je trouve ça bizarre tout de même) et c'est tout?
Ou ai-je oublié quelque chose?

Merci!

A.


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2005)

En gros non, je ne crois pas que tu es oublié quelque chose. Tu as le Numéro d'UPS ?


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En gros non, je ne crois pas que tu es oublié quelque chose. Tu as le Numéro d'UPS ?



Oui, merci. Mais je trouve bizarre qu'il n'était pas dans le paquet.    

A.

ps:
Euuuh, c'est bien le 0800 877 877?


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2005)

Pour le N°, je regarderai ça entre 12/14 heure.

Mais j'hésite énormément à renvoyer la mienne, vous en pensez quoi ?...


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Pour le N°, je regarderai ça entre 12/14 heure.
> 
> Mais j'hésite énormément à renvoyer la mienne, vous en pensez quoi ?...



Ben quelqu'un a parlé d'une facturation... pas que ça m'embête... mais bon je me passerais bien de recevoir une facture...

A.

ps:
Merci.


----------



## chagregel (30 Mai 2005)

C'est surtout le risque potentiel qui me fait peur...

imaginez que votre Powerbook rende l'âme a cause d'une surchauffe interne, non seulement vous perdrez tout votre travail en cour non sauvegardé, mais en plus, je pense qu'Apple ne prendra pas sous garantie les portables de ceux qui ont gardé leur ancienne Batterie...

C'est un peu domage de perdre 2000 Euros...  

Je sais que la tentation est grande mais en toute franchise, le jeu en vaut il la chandelle?


----------



## Balooners (30 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh, c'est bien le 0800 877 877?



Oui c'est bien ce numéro là


----------



## kennymac (30 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai recu ma nouvelle batterie. Bravo Apple pour la rapidité. J'ai rempli le formulaire lundi dernier (le 23 mai) et UPS est passé jeudi 26. Bon j'étais pas la. UPS est repassé le lendemain... je n'étais pas la non plus. Entre temps, j'ai appelé UPS pour leur dire que je viendrai la chercher lundi... ce que je veins juste de faire.

J'hésite aussi à retourner l'ancienne.
S'il y avait un risque très important, on serait avertis.
En en gardant la batterie, ça fait des économies à Apple :
- ils n'auront pas à payer le retour de l'ancienne batterie
- ils n'auront pas à dépenser de l'argent pour détruire l'ancienne écologiquement


----------



## Zheng He (30 Mai 2005)

bonjour à tous.
Je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle batterie.
J'ai simplement un question, maintenant il faut que je rappelle UPS ?
Est ce que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ?
Comment ça se passe ?


----------



## Zheng He (30 Mai 2005)

C'est bon j'ai appelé UPS il passe demain après midi. Super .


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout le risque potentiel qui me fait peur...
> 
> imaginez que votre Powerbook rende l'âme a cause d'une surchauffe interne, non seulement vous perdrez tout votre travail en cour non sauvegardé, mais en plus, je pense qu'Apple ne prendra pas sous garantie les portables de ceux qui ont gardé leur ancienne Batterie...
> 
> ...


Installe ta nouvelle batterie!   et conserve l'ancienne pour l'utiliser dans 2 ou 3 ans 
D'ici là ton matériel sera hors garantie et ta batterie aussi!
C'est fou le nombre de batteries qui explosent .. on en parle tous les jours dans la presse
J'ai constaté que la nouvelle batterie chauffe autant que l'ancienne aussi j'évite de laisser mon mac branché sur le secteur en permanence.


----------



## Tox (30 Mai 2005)

Undercat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moi aussi fait parti du programme de changement de batterie et il faut noter que dans le paquet est fourni la doc "applecare" (pourtant je ne l'ai pas souscrite) qui stipule :
> 
> "Si vous ne renvoyez pas cette piece defectueuse a Apple dans les 10 jous ouvrés qui suivent, cette piece vous sera facturee. Si vous retournez la piece defectueuse dans les 10 a 20 jours le montant vous sera remboursé moins les frais de stockage", etc, etc...
> 
> Donc renvoyer ou pas, la question est toujours posée...



A Genève, je n'ai pas reçu une telle doc "applecare" ? Es-tu sur France ou sur Suisse ?


----------



## Undercat (30 Mai 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A Genève, je n'ai pas reçu une telle doc "applecare" ? Es-tu sur France ou sur Suisse ?



Salut,
je suis en france. Moi la doc applecare y etait bien, alors que pourtant je n'ai pas souscrit cette garantie... c'est peut etre un message un peu generique qu'ils envoient automatiquement, n'empeche... J'ai 10 jours pour la renvoyer sans quoi ils me la font payer apparemment...


----------



## chagregel (31 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Installe ta nouvelle batterie!   et conserve l'ancienne pour l'utiliser dans 2 ou 3 ans
> D'ici là ton matériel sera hors garantie et ta batterie aussi!
> C'est fou le nombre de batteries qui explosent .. on en parle tous les jours dans la presse
> J'ai constaté que la nouvelle batterie chauffe autant que l'ancienne aussi j'évite de laisser mon mac branché sur le secteur en permanence.




     Dans 2 ou 3 ans, ta batterie ne te serviras pas à grand chose


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Installe ta nouvelle batterie!   et conserve l'ancienne pour l'utiliser dans 2 ou 3 ans
> D'ici là ton matériel sera hors garantie et ta batterie aussi!



regarde mon sujet sur les batteries tu serra après qu'une batterie utiliser pendant longtemps devient inutilisable de plus le programme demande le retour de la batterie, Apple peu te la réclamé car ils savent que tu a été livré (la signature au coursier UPS est une preuve  )


----------



## TheAxeEffect (31 Mai 2005)

Undercat a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> je suis en france. Moi la doc applecare y etait bien, alors que pourtant je n'ai pas souscrit cette garantie... c'est peut etre un message un peu generique qu'ils envoient automatiquement, n'empeche... J'ai 10 jours pour la renvoyer sans quoi ils me la font payer apparemment...


 

Je vais bientôt recevoir ma nouvelle batterie et j'hésite terriblement... Je trouverais désagréable de recevoir une facture!! 
Apparemment, bcp sont dans le même cas que moi...
Certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait le choix de ne PAS renvoyer la batterie?


----------



## tyler_d (31 Mai 2005)

Undercat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai moi aussi fait parti du programme de changement de batterie et il faut noter que dans le paquet est fourni la doc "applecare" (pourtant je ne l'ai pas souscrite) qui stipule :
> 
> "Si vous ne renvoyez pas cette piece defectueuse a Apple dans les 10 jous ouvrés qui suivent, cette piece vous sera facturee. Si vous retournez la piece defectueuse dans les 10 a 20 jours le montant vous sera remboursé moins les frais de stockage", etc, etc...
> 
> Donc renvoyer ou pas, la question est toujours posée...



je n'ai pas du tout ce texte là... bizarre quand meme que tu sois le seul à l'avoir reçu, alors que j'ai par exemple, un papier "apple care"....

j'ai reçu ma nouvelle batterie il y a une semaine, et je ne l'ai toujours pas mis en place !

faut dire que sur mon ibook, la batterie c'est l'élément qui chauffe le moins ! (est ce qu'il n'y pas pas un programme de remplacement des disques dur par hasard ?... parce que lui, houla ! il ne chauffe pas, il brule !)

est ce qu'on ne peut pas ajouter un sondage à ce thread, histoire de savoir combien de personne vont renvoyer leur batterie ?

j'avou que je suis très tenté de ne pas la renvoyer, puisqu'elle ne chaffe pas, une batterie supplémentaire c'est quand meme agréable !


----------



## patelou (31 Mai 2005)

Et bien moi,je fait aussi parti du programme de changement de batterie, je me suis enregistré sur le site d'Apple hier vers 16h et j'ai reçu ma batterie ce midi, tranquille.
Je vais renvoyer l'ancienne dès demain, je ne veux pas me risquer à payer une batterie supplémentaire alors que je n'en ai pas besoin pour l'instant.
J'en acheterai une toute neuve et sans probleme si le besoin s'en fait.
Ciao


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Dans 2 ou 3 ans, ta batterie ne te serviras pas à grand chose


Normal ... dans 2 ou 3 ans nous auront tous un PB G5 si pas G6  ... je renverrai peut-être mon G4 chez Apple par UPS  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> regarde mon sujet sur les batteries tu serra après qu'une batterie utiliser pendant longtemps devient inutilisable de plus le programme demande le retour de la batterie, Apple peu te la réclamé car ils savent que tu a été livré (la signature au coursier UPS est une preuve  )


C'était une façon de parler .. je sais qu'une batterie doit être remise régulièrement en charge pour conserver sa capacité ... il suffit de permuter régulièrment les deux
Plus sérieux,sur la feuille Applecare jointe le texte est généraliste et explique que cette procédure de renvoi s'applique à toutes pièces envoyées par courrier .... sont mentionnées par exemple les disques durs ...
Y a-t-il quelqu'un sur ce forum qui puisse nous dire si lors d'un échange de disque dur par exemple il a reçu une facture parce qu'il n'avait pas renvoyé le défectueux ?


----------



## rdemonie (31 Mai 2005)

moi je ne fait pas partie du programme d'echange masi j'ai recu une nouvelle baterie car la mienne ne me procurrait pas de bon resultat. et il mon dit au telephone que si je ne rendait pas la batterie sur les 10 jours, je croit, elle me serait facturer. je lai donc rendu au livreur.


----------



## Undercat (8 Juin 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Quid du delai des 10j pour le retour de la batterie defectueuse ? Perso je n'ai tjs pas renvoyé la mienne pour le moment (en plus il faut rappeler le livreur...), certains d'entre vous sont-ils dans le meme cas ? 

Je ne sais pas si Apple va mettre a execution la procedure indiquee dans le courrier du programme d'echange : si pas de retour sous 10j, facture de la piece neuve...

bye


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Juin 2005)

Undercat a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Quid du delai des 10j pour le retour de la batterie defectueuse ? Perso je n'ai tjs pas renvoyé la mienne pour le moment (en plus il faut rappeler le livreur...), certains d'entre vous sont-ils dans le meme cas ?
> 
> ...


3 semaines et rien!


----------



## jer_hud (19 Juin 2005)

J'ai reçu ma nouvelle batterie moi aussi. La mienne n'a jamais chauffé, si j'ai commandé c'est uniquement par prevention. Mais j'aimerais quand meme bien la garder l'ancienne batterie (deux c'est bien ). C'est obligatoire de la rendre?  Et vous, vous la gardez?


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu ma nouvelle batterie moi aussi. La mienne n'a jamais chauffé, si j'ai commandé c'est uniquement par prevention. Mais j'aimerais quand meme bien la garder l'ancienne batterie (deux c'est bien ). C'est obligatoire de la rendre?  Et vous, vous la gardez?


lis les posts de ce thread!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Juin 2005)

S'ils fournissent une étiquette pour le retour, perso, j'en conclus que oui, c'est obligatoire.


Chacun fait ce qu'il veut comme il le sent, bien sûr, et je ne critiquerais personne de la garder mais moi, parce que c'est dans mon habitus, je l'ai renvoyée. Ca me parait normal.


----------



## chagregel (20 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> S'ils fournissent une étiquette pour le retour, perso, j'en conclus que oui, c'est obligatoire.
> 
> 
> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut comme il le sent, bien sûr, et je ne critiquerais personne de la garder mais moi, parce que c'est dans mon habitus, je l'ai renvoyée. Ca me parait normal.




C'est histoire de râler quand leurs ordi tomberons en panne et Apple répondra... c'est à cause de la batterie que vous nous avez pas rendue  :rateau: 


Tout ce qu'il faut dire, c'est que jouer avec le feu est un sport nationnal, râler aussi... Mais il faudra pas venir se plaindre ici


----------



## SulliX (24 Juin 2005)

C'est rassurant quelque part, ce problème ne concerne pas qu'Apple...

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/Batteries_en_feu_rappel_de_modeles_potentiellement.htm


----------



## Shenron33 (9 Décembre 2008)

Au final, vous avez payé les 129e de batterie en ne rendant pas l' ancienne batterie ? Une procedure judiciaire ?


----------

